

The Mathematical Atlas - btilly
http://www.math-atlas.org/welcome.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I refer you to the following:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1420651>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=946680>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=598452> <\- this one from over a year ago
has all the comments.

~~~
btilly
Huh, I was randomly looking through the things I left as bookmarks in
<http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node=tilly> and thought this might be of
interest. When no dupe showed up I didn't realize it had been posted.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Perhaps we should start a library. Recently there have been several "classics"
re-submitted, and while it's nice to see them again, perhaps we should have a
facility where people can browse the classics, and not re-submit them. If it
worked well enough perhaps we could persuade PG to have the dup detector check
against the classics.

